# International 684 - Top Link Missing



## colin IH684 (May 7, 2020)

Hi, 

I've an International 684 that's missing its toplink for the three point hitch. The internet seems to come up dry looking for options.

I'm aware that the original unit featured a 'reversible' top link with unique pins that allowed for the use of Cat 1 or Cat 2 implements. I'm also aware that a unique pin was used at the top.

Can anyone let me know what the length of their top link is or should be on the 684? I'm fine with a type 2 top link if I just knew what the length is supposed to be.

Bonus points if you can point me in the direction of a compatible part!

Thanks.


----------



## colin IH684 (May 7, 2020)

I guess I'll just measure and see how it works out.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Are you talking about the Pin? or the actual adjustable top link that attaches to the implement?


----------



## colin IH684 (May 7, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Are you talking about the Pin? or the actual adjustable top link that attaches to the implement?


The whole adjustable assembly or top link as I understand the terminology. I have the bottom arms and stabilizers operational. Even have the cradle that the top link sits in when not in use.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd hook up an implement and see exactly the length you need. There are different category hitches as well Yours is a cat II I believe. Make sure you get the one with the right sized pin holes/balls
you could also lift you three point arms up intil they are parrallel with the ground, and then measure from your top link pin horizontally out to the pin balls on the lower links... eye ball it. that should give you the average length you top link needs to be. Find one that includes that length between the shortest and the longest length of the top link. 
ie: a Cat II 13" top link (the center turnbuckle section) extends from 17-15/16" to 29-3/4"


----------



## colin IH684 (May 7, 2020)

pogobill said:


> I'd hook up an implement and see exactly the length you need. There are different category hitches as well Yours is a cat II I believe. Make sure you get the one with the right sized pin holes/balls
> you could also lift you three point arms up intil they are parrallel with the ground, and then measure from your top link pin horizontally out to the pin balls on the lower links... eye ball it. that should give you the average length you top link needs to be. Find one that includes that length between the shortest and the longest length of the top link.
> ie: a Cat II 13" top link (the center turnbuckle section) extends from 17-15/16" to 29-3/4"


Thanks, the implements are Cat 2. The original design had a top link with an end that was cat 1 and the other end was cat2. When running a cat 2 implement the top link was installed so the cat 1 end was up top and a slimmer end of the pin was used to fasten the top of the top link. Apparently the pin was higher grade steel to allow the smaller diameter end of the Pin to do the cat 2 job.

The replacement pins are available, but I don't have the patience to find the original, proverbial needle in a haystack top link.

A cat 2 will serve me fine.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

The top link ends can be bought separately at TSC for instance, along with top links I suspect. Just an example


----------



## colin IH684 (May 7, 2020)

pogobill said:


> The top link ends can be bought separately at TSC for instance, along with top links I suspect. Just an example


TSC?


----------



## colin IH684 (May 7, 2020)

Ah, looks like TSC is Peavey Mart out West. Webpage is identical. Thanks.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Yup, Peavey Mart, Except Peavey has better stuff in their stores, than our TSC does over here. I lived in Saskatoon and then Millet (Leduc) for a few years.


----------



## tiredTim (Jul 14, 2020)

I did away with the stepped pin on my 584. I drilled out the small hole to match the bigger at 1". I bought a speeco cat II top link with a 16" body from CircleCsupply.com. The Speeco has a 1 1/4 thread diameter vs the local farm stores, TSC etc., at 1 1/8".


----------

